# ARKANSAS STATE BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION MEETING, OCT 8-9



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

The Arkansas State Beekeepers Association will have its fall meeting in Mountain View at the Ozark Folk Center, October 8-9. The information about speakers and agenda can be found at Arbeekeepers.org. Looking forward to seeing again all the smiling faces from years past, and meeting some of you new beekeepers that are just starting your new hobby.

Tom Seeley will be the featured speaker this year, so we should get the latest information on studies of the feral bee populations and their resistance to varroa.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

If any of you on the forum attended this meeting please give some feedback as to what can be done to improve next years meeting. What did you take away that will make you a better beekeeper, what could be done that would make a better meeting next year, what type information would you like to see presented next year, and anything that you think would improve the organizations service to Arkansas beekeepers.


----------

